# Finally got a good pull, so thanks for the info!



## FlyingSpacer (Feb 3, 2021)

Morning everyone. Just a quick note of thanks...... been reading the forum a lot, and I purchased a Barista Touch over the weekend. I finally got a good shot from the machine this morning, and the difference is night and day when you get it right. I took a lot of steers from the sticky and a number of posts (and got scales, etc)...... but today was the first great pull. So, just to say thanks for the knowledge here! To make you laugh, I started today with 16g/27s/130g out and after about five tries got to 18g/27s/40g out!


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice to hear you've managed to get great coffee... yes I'm quite impressed with the machine, it definitely charges the pour between pull 1 and by pull 3.... even though I do all I can to heat everything before starting... enjoy!!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

FlyingSpacer said:


> the difference is night and day when you get it right.


 Very nice! Yes there's a relief when it finally starts going right. As long as it's somewhat consistent you can relax a bit.


----------

